# Picture update on my Oscar TIGER!



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

New and Updated pic of my Oscar Tiger! It may not look like in in the picture but he's just about 9 inches now. From the previous 1 and 1/2 when I bought him back in January. His colors are really coming out now as you can see. Let me know what you guys think


----------



## FbodyFan (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice looking Tiger! :thumb:

Now, how about throwing a pic up of when you got him and the new one together. :fish:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I will don't worry


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

Looking good Dj, very pretty oscar :thumb:


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks AWESOME man - yeah sand all the way :thumb:

Healthy as can be opcorn:


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow that's one good looking oscar! opcorn:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments guys I really do appreciate them! =D> =D>


----------



## HawkinsStu (Feb 27, 2010)

Thats one nice looking oscar, this picture makes him look way smaller than 9 inches, we need a couple of him small and big!

Look farward to seeing them. Has he got a name?


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

Beautiful beast! I keep tellin' ya - your O looks like mine, so I've decided WE have the bestest O's! :lol:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Hawkins and Huskies! Trust me he's at the 9 inch mark he's tearing up my tank now chasing the glass still no matter what I do! He tore himself up yesterday I don't know what he ran into but he has a gash on both gill plates so I'm dosing with Melafix and salt. Gotta keep in handy with O's. Yup I hear ya on our O's looking the same Huskies :thumb:


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

... can my O be that big yet?? lol I'm so impatient right now - lookin awesome as always Dj - how bout those then to now shots?


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Chubbs I was in your shows it took about 9 months for him growing about an inch a month. You will get there bro. I had a thread which shows his growth I will try and find it.


----------



## Tiktaalik Owner (Aug 17, 2009)

Very cool Oscar. I wish I'd gone with sand :x



> ... he's tearing up my tank now chasing the glass still no matter what I do!


Does he do it during the day if you leave the lights off, when there's only natural light in the tank? If not then the tank light is making him see his reflection and his instincts are going INTRUDER ALERT! INTRUDER ALERT!


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Tiktaalik Owner said:


> Very cool Oscar. I wish I'd gone with sand :x
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scared to make the switch? I started with gravel and switched it over. It's not that hard to do trust me.


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Totally agree.. i use sand on my tanks too..

looking great Dj!


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Pepold


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Today I noticed what looked like a lil hole on the side of my Oscar. I will get a picture up soon. It doesn't seem like the normal hole in the head disease. I'm keeping and eye on it and dosed with Melafix. I'm tell all you new Oscar owners have plenty on hand you will need it trust me!! lol.


----------

